
Mailtrain, the open source Mailchimp clone, is getting automation support - andris9
https://mailtrain.org/archive/SJoYB3MN/EysIv8sAx/SklBfpME
======
colinbartlett
The page 404s for me?

~~~
andris9
You think you test everything and then this happens :S I fixed it now, there
was a log-in requirement to see the page

